# Chrome Mirror Covers for an S or SE??



## Lief (Apr 17, 2001)

Anyone have a source?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Matt black ok?*

The mirror caps come off pretty easily, and there are chrome paints that are decent, and also chrome vinyl is available. I went in the other direction and covered my white (body color) ones with car wrap vinyl in matt black and carbon fiber to match the black of the window trim and the Jetta type nose on my '10 SE:


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I would like to chrome my mirrors as well. I don't know if a cap would look weird, I have seen some really bad looking ones on other vehicles. If the caps come off, can plastic be chromed at a shop inexpensively? I really like the Premium look. Better yet would be to buy the Premium mirrors, but it appears they may not be plug and play and are expensive.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

*Bling Bling!*

For those who like to Bling! Check to make sure they're the same as the DGC and T&C, pretty sure they are.

Chrome Mirror Covers
http://www.ebay.com/itm/08-2010-Tow...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4cfb0502ee

Chrome covers AND door handle covers
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chrome-Door...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item3cbd2a706c

Main Search 
http://www.ebay.com/dsc/i.html?_nkw...=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313&LH_TitleDesc=1


----------



## Lief (Apr 17, 2001)

Thx for the replies! How do you take off the stock painted caps?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Lief said:


> Thx for the replies! How do you take off the stock painted caps?



There are 2 ways to get the covers off:

1. Pull the van into your garage, whistle for your wife, then have her back out and clip the mirror on the side of the garage door track and VIOLA it's off. Pressing radio buttons, kids yelling and cell phones not on Bluetooth help aid in distraction to simplify the process.Trust me this does work, but not the safest way to go about it. Repeat for the other side just move over 5 inches for a 7' wide garage door.:laugh:

2. The correct way, there are a few little tabs that hold it on. Carefully you can remove the mirror and then get to all the clips, you may also be able to see them if you angle the mirror all the way in. It's easiest to pop the outer ones first. Here's a link from before on a similar situation.:thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ke-apart-side-mirrors...&highlight=mirror+cap

Enjoy!


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

VWR, awsome treatment on the front end, I was at the vinyl shop yestarday for pricing for the same


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Smaller Profile*

Thanks for the thumbs up. One interesting note about the "Jetta Nose" is that it makes the van look much smaller, and of course it stands out more, too. I used Scotchprint vehicle graphics material in matt black. When cutting the piece, leave a border of 3 to 4 inches, as this extra material will give you something to grab onto to stretch the material. A heat gun will also help to stretch it, especially at the middle bottom of the piece. That is where the nose bends the most. Also use the adhesion promoter 3M 94 at the edges where the material has been stretched or bent around a corner. A heat gun from Harbor Freight is only $20. Good luck with your project, and don't forget the pictures.

Here are a few more shots: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5388564-Mod-8-Jetta-nose&highlight=jetta+nose

Or have the vinyl shop install the nose. Did you get a price on that? Just curious what it costs to install.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

VWR, they wanted $180 to furnish and install, I have a few more shops to check with. I will probably let them do it, but thanks for the tips anyhow. Looking to wait until spring at this point.


----------

